# Lake Maggiore,Italy



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

An italian beauty:lake Maggiore,Lombardy

starting from Milan























































And then the lake:


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Does the lake close to Torino?


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

More to Milan,here's a map(btw it isn't too far from Turin!)


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

I was almost going to live in Torino for some reasons


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Mamamia!!! Nice!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

ChinaboyUSA,you will be welcome here!I hope you'll discover Italy isn't only pizza,mandolino and mafia!


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Very nice pics sts, thanks for sharing



sts said:


> ChinaboyUSA,you will be welcome here!I hope you'll discover Italy isn't only pizza,mandolino and mafia!


Actually the pizza I had in Rome was the worst pizza I had in my whole life. Didn't expect to have that in Italy. Anyway I still loved the country, and those cute italian guys........ :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

- edit


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

I would like to see some boys please


----------

